# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Мантра "Ом агьяна-тимирандхасья..."

## Viktoriya

Харе Кришна!
Приймите мои смиренные поклоны.

Скажите, пожалуйста, мантра
ом агьяна тимирандасья 
гьянанджая-шалакая
чакшур унмилитам йена тасмай 
шри гураве намаха. 

Это отдельная мантра или она является часть пранама-мантры каждого духовного учителя? Или частью еще какой-то другой мантры?

Спасибо!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Виктория!

Примите мои поклоны!

Данная мантра называется «Шри гуру пранама»:

«Ом аджнана-тимирандхасйа джнананджана-шалакайа

чакшур унмилитам йена тасмаи шри-гураве намах»

ом – обращение; аджнана – невежества; тимира – темнотой; андхасйа – того, кго был ослеплен; джнана-анджана – бальзам духовного знания; шалакайа – медицинским инструментом, который называется шалакой и используется для нанесения мази на глаза, пораженные катарактой; чакшух – глаза; унмилитам – были открыты; йена – которым; тасмаи – ему; шри-гураве – моему духовному учителю; намах – поклоны.

 «Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед своим духовными учителем, который открыл мне глаза, факелом знания рассеяв мрак невежества.»

Это отдельная мантра. Каждый преданный обращается с этой мантрой к своему духовному учителю, например, перед лекцией по «Бхагавад-Гите» или «Шримад Бхагаватам».

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

